# Dunnes stores dual pricing (sterling/euro), very poor rate



## rob30 (22 Sep 2007)

I have just come back from Dunnes Stores on the Ennis Road in Limerick.
I saw a tie that I needed. It was dual price labelled, 3 pound sterling, or 6 euro.
Now, i recon 3 sterling is around 4.50 euro, so I did not feel like paying an extra 1.50 just because I live south of the border. I asked if I could pay the sterling price, and was told that I could not. I was told that the price difference was due to taxation.
I do not believe that story. Has anyone any real suggestion as to what is the reason, or is it another case of " soak the southerners".


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dunnes stores dual pricing, very poor rate*

This previous thread might be of interest and the one mentioned therein. I've always found the conversion charges for books to be quite high in Easons and I've heard a lot of teenagers and their poor mothers  mention the high prices in shops like Claires and Accessorise. 

IMHO M&S aren't much better with their rates.


----------



## MarySmyth (23 Sep 2007)

*Re: Dunnes stores dual pricing, very poor rate*

I noticed this previously and wanted to pay the cheaper sterling rate! It is surprising given that Dunnes buys here and exports to England etc


----------



## euroDilbert (23 Sep 2007)

> IMHO M&S aren't much better with their rates.


Have to disagree with you here sueellen. I've found them scrupulously fair with their rates (sometimes to the extent that prices are cheaper here than the UK - I've bought food and other items on my travels in the UK).

However, I do agree that most other stores use a very poor rate. 

In relation to Eason's and magazines, the price includes VAT @ 13.5% + a charge for the extra distribution costs plus _their _version of the exchange rate. Unfortunately, very few UK magazines will supply subscriptions to Ireland at anything close to the UK rates - it usually works out cheaper to buy them in Eason's.


----------



## MarySmyth (23 Sep 2007)

Well examples are

- pairs of socks- 5 sterling or 10 euro!
- another selection of socks 7 sterling or 15 euro!

Is that what you call a good rate?

You can view them yourself at any branch as they have dual pricing on most clothing items- obviously we are subsidising their stores in the UK...


----------



## rob30 (23 Sep 2007)

I looked into emailing them this morning about it but their wesite does not seem to have a " contact us" section.
Do they really think we are such muppetts that we would not notice the dual pricing, and not figure out that we are paying 33% more?


----------



## Marcecie (23 Sep 2007)

Why should stores here in the Republic price in Stg we use Euro, also why should the Stg price be on top? when you look at the item you see the smaller price first.


----------

